# compile kernel error



## Silfro (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello everybody, I have a problem with compiling the custom PAE Kernel. When I do this: [cmd=]make buildkernel KERNCONF=Custom && make installkernel KERNCONF=Custom[/cmd] I'm getting these errors:


```
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 41: Malformed conditional (${MK_GAMES} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 43: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 44: Malformed conditional (${MK_CDDL} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 46: if-less else
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 48: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 50: Malformed conditional (${MK_KERBEROS} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 52: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 53: Malformed conditional (${MK_RESCUE} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 55: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 57: Malformed conditional (${MK_CRYPT} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 59: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 241: Malformed conditional (${MK_CDDL} == "no" || defined(NO_CTF))
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 243: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 355: Malformed conditional (${MK_BIND_LIBS} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 358: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 568: Malformed conditional (${MK_SENDMAIL} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 571: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 572: Malformed conditional (${MK_PF} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 575: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 600: Malformed conditional (${MK_INFO} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 602: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 861: Malformed conditional (${MK_GAMES} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 863: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 865: Malformed conditional (${MK_CXX} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 872: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 899: Malformed conditional (${MK_RESCUE} != "no" &&  ${BOOTSTRAPPING} < 700026)
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 901: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 950: Malformed conditional (${MK_KERBEROS} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 952: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 954: Malformed conditional (${MK_RESCUE} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 956: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1070: Malformed conditional (${MK_LIBTHR} != "no" && ${MK_LIBKSE} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1072: if-less elif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1074: if-less elif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1076: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1082: Malformed conditional (${MK_CDDL} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1084: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1086: Malformed conditional (${MK_CRYPT} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1087: Malformed conditional (${MK_OPENSSL} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1091: Malformed conditional (${MK_OPENSSH} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1094: Malformed conditional (${MK_KERBEROS} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1098: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1099: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1100: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1102: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1104: Malformed conditional (${MK_IPX} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1106: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1108: Malformed conditional (${MK_KERBEROS} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1114: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1116: Malformed conditional (${MK_NIS} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1118: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1120: Malformed conditional (${MK_OPENSSL} == "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1122: if-less endif
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```
-----------------------------

Steps I did to edit the Kernel:

```
sysinstall -> C -> Distributions -> src -> sys+base -> FTP -> URL
```
Then I entered this URL: ftp://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/i386/7.2-RELEASE/
(Yes, my FreeBSD Version is 7.2)

Then I did this:

```
cd /usr/src/sys/i386/conf
cp PAE Custom && ee Custom
```

And then I put this inside:


```
options	IPFIREWALL
options	IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE
options	IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE_LIMIT=1000
options	IPDIVERT
options IPFIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT
options	ALTQ
options	ALTQ_CBQ
options	ALTQ_RED
options	ALTQ_RIO
options	ALTQ_HFSC
options	ALTQ_PRIQ
options	ALTQ_NOPCC
device		pf
device		pflog
device		pfsync
```

Then
[cmd=]cd ../../../[/cmd]

And at last I did:

[cmd=]make buildkernel KERNCONF=Custom && make installkernel KERNCONF=Custom[/cmd]

But above you can see what comes out :/

I've read something that it might be the problem that FreeBSD has been updated from 5.x or 6.x to 7.2. But I bought the root server already installed with 7.2.

EDIT:
`uname -a`
is showing me this

```
FreeBSD 3F3.worldstream.nl 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Thu May 19 21:58:29 UTC 2011     
root@3F3.worldstream.nl:/usr/src/sys/i386/compile/PAE  i386
```


----------



## gordon@ (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like you are attempting to build a different version kernel (likely 9-CURRENT). What version of the sources are you using?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks like the error is in either /etc/make.conf or /etc/src.conf.


----------

